# A few more Paphs



## emydura (Aug 25, 2011)

Just catching up on some of my current/recently flowered Paphs. Now I'm just waiting on some of my multi-florals to flower. Looks like I will have a few this season. 

David


Paph Glaucopar (glaucophyllum x parishii)













Paph hirsutississimum







Paph spicerianum







Paph gratrixianum "Ratcliffe"











Paph gratrixianum "Geyserland"


----------



## Shiva (Aug 25, 2011)

Great pics and flowers but I like the Glaucopar most.


----------



## quietaustralian (Aug 25, 2011)

All nice but I really like the Geyserland.

Mick


----------



## Mathias (Aug 25, 2011)

Great photos of some very nice plants! :clap:


----------



## poozcard (Aug 25, 2011)

superb gratrix!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow......That gratrixianum is growing super!  Where did you get the Glaucopar from, David? Nicky Z?


----------



## polyantha (Aug 25, 2011)

That's the best parishii hybrid I have seen so far. [email protected]!!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 25, 2011)

All are fabulous! Glaucopar and gratrixianum especially! 

Take a look at the Glaucopar and compare it to parishii (like the one thelink recently posted). This is an excellent example of how glaucophyllum can really boost red tones in hybrids! I love it. Brown + brown + pink = RED. That's my kind of math.


----------



## Justin (Aug 25, 2011)

glaucopar and gratrixianum are both absolutely spectacular!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic blooms and photos!!!!!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 25, 2011)

I love the gratix. Is it a big plant? From the picture, it looks compact.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never even heard of Paph Glaucopar before, but I love it. I really do.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow David, don't know what to praise more - the lovely photos or the lovely blooms. P. gratrixianum and the P. Glaucopar are stunning - congrats.


----------



## Wendelin (Aug 25, 2011)

Photography and plants are just stunning! :drool:


----------



## emydura (Aug 25, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Wow......That gratrixianum is growing super!  Where did you get the Glaucopar from, David? Nicky Z?



Thanks. I got the Glaucopar from a guy called Rob Pollock. He has a small orchid nursey on the south coast of NSW. It may well have been his own breeding as I know he has parishii in his collection. 




eggshells said:


> I love the gratix. Is it a big plant? From the picture, it looks compact.



No, it is quite compact really although it does multiply fairly rapidly so you can end up with a big plant pretty quickly. A lot smaller than say villosum. Of the Paphs species I have grown, it is by far the easiest to grow and flower. It is a weed really. A great plant for beginners I think. 

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice gratrix(s) love the color on the glaucopar but not crazy about the dorsal reflex. Super duper PICs!


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 25, 2011)

The first one is great! Stunning blooms!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 26, 2011)

Excellent pics of class blooms again!!!! All are great, esp. the gratrix.s (mine is showing up with 2 mini spikes)!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Aug 26, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> love the color on the glaucopar but not crazy about the dorsal reflex.



I agree with you on the dorsal Rick. If not for the colour I probably would have got rid of it ages ago. Pity the dorsal doesn't stay flat as in the 2nd flower. 

David


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 26, 2011)

David,
Fantastic photos. There's something about you lighting that's different? Can you 'enlighten' us on you technique and setup?
Thanks


----------



## paphreek (Aug 26, 2011)

All are beautiful, but I'm partial to the gratrixianums, too. Nice color on the Glaucopar.


----------



## emydura (Aug 26, 2011)

Ozpaph said:


> David,
> Fantastic photos. There's something about you lighting that's different? Can you 'enlighten' us on you technique and setup?
> Thanks



Thanks Ozpaph

I just use natural light - no artificial lights or flashes. I shoot under my back pergola. You might get some idea from this photo.





[/QUOTE]

Given the dominance of the black background (can result in overexposed photos), I often underexpose the photo a bit. A bit of trial and error. I shoot RAW. In Photoshop I often do the following -

* increase the black levels to ensure I can't see any black fabric
* increase the clarity and vibrance a bit
* increase the contrast
* Sharpen the photo.

Cheers

David


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 26, 2011)

Gorgeous brassia! Longissima or gireoudiana..?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 26, 2011)

What a wonderful collection you have, David!


----------



## emydura (Aug 26, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Gorgeous brassia! Longissima or gireoudiana..?



That one is longississima. It has really developed into a big clump now so I'm looking forward to seeing the next flowering. 

David


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, so simple yet very effective technique.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

